# Marvell 88SE971X SATA3 controller



## bsdbeast (Jun 6, 2011)

I got a Intel DH61BEB3 LGA1155 motherboard. Can't find any information about Marvell 88SE971X SATA3 controller for FreeBSD. Is this controller compatible with FreeBSD 9? If not, any plans it will be added. I'm running this board with FreeNAS 7.2 with SATA2 only, I tried with FreeNAS 8, It didn't work as well. Thanks.


----------



## mav@ (Jun 8, 2011)

If you mean Marvell 88SE917X then it's support was recently added to 9-CURRENT. I am going to merge it down to 8-STABLE soon.


----------



## bsdbeast (Jun 9, 2011)

According to Intel manual http://downloadmirror.intel.com/19714/eng/DH61BE_TechProdSpec02.pdf, it's stated it's a Marvell 88SE971X controller. Google doesn't have any posts about this relative new controller yet.


----------



## mav@ (Jun 9, 2011)

It seems to be typo. Next two places there speak about 88SE917X.


----------



## bsdbeast (Jun 10, 2011)

Good Catch. Look forward it to merge down to 8-STABLE


----------



## mav@ (Jun 10, 2011)

Done.


----------



## bsdbeast (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks. Just curious how can I find the merged codes. I can't find it in http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/stable/8/


----------



## mav@ (Jun 11, 2011)

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/stable/8/sys/dev/ahci/ahci.c?view=log
http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=222919


----------



## fennerinium (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm looking at buying a motherboard for my freenas build. I need 8 drives and it has 6 intel sata ports and 2 marvell (88SE9172) ports. Before I make the investment, I was just wondering if you can confirm that freenas 8 has now incorporated the 88SE917X controller driver. Thanks!


----------



## bsdbeast (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm using FreeNas 7, I brought a SATA PCI card for additional hard drives. Looking to migrate to FreeNas 8 if the SATA controller is supported.


----------

